# Musicians from Ireland



## Andy Black (May 3, 2013)

I am an old expat who has been living in NZ since the mid 1980's. I was raised in Ulster. Myself and a group of friends have been playing Irish music together for many years now - in pubs and and at home. I wondered if there are any other Irish who now live in Hawke's Bay NZ who would like to join us in playing a tune or two plus a bit of craic?


----------

